# come on wee one!



## caberston (10 May 2012)

342 days today and the sprog is still in hiding! i know she could go for a while yet but i can't wait much longer, too excited! i might have to just delve in there and hoick the wee one out soon! this was her on Sunday at 338 days:







shes fairly bagged up but not much change in her bag over the last 5 or 6 days. lovely jelly bum though!

pointless post really, just rather excited


----------



## SpottyTB (10 May 2012)

Sure it won't be long  Patience .. I know how hard it is, had this all last summer and then when the foal was here.. i think he'd wished he'd stayed inside his mum!) - he had a flying lesson at 2 minutes old.. over a 5 bar gate  cow bag of a mare. 

Good luck and congratulations!! Looking forward to some lovely foal photo's!!!


----------



## caberston (10 May 2012)

SpottyTB said:



			he had a flying lesson at 2 minutes old.. over a 5 bar gate  cow bag of a mare.
		
Click to expand...

cripes! sounds like a fairly hairy entrance to the world! prepare yourself for lots of baby photos!


----------



## SpottyTB (10 May 2012)

Ah yes, it was a little difficult.. keep meaning to do a post on it on here.. will do when i've got some time! But yes she kicked him out over the 5 bar gate and wouldn't let him feed for 24 hours.. how he survived is beyond me!  and Oh good, i love baby photo's! 

What stallion did you use?


----------



## caberston (11 May 2012)

still no sign! put her to Millfield Cairo- gorgeous holstein chappy by Calido 1 







http://www.millfieldstud.co.uk/horses/our-horses/item/millfield-stallions/millfield-cairo1.html


----------



## Equibeau (11 May 2012)

I know how you feel! my mare has just foaled on day 361!!!  Good luck!


----------



## alfiesmum (11 May 2012)

Equibeau said:



			I know how you feel! my mare has just foaled on day 361!!!  Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

omg, i dont think i could wait that long! bad enough at the moment, vet said wednesday and its now friday , gonna phone and get money back 

good way to lose weight tho!!


----------



## caberston (11 May 2012)

Equibeau said:



			I know how you feel! my mare has just foaled on day 361!!!  Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

i think il have exploded (or crumpled in a heap) by then! i have uni exams along the way as well which could be potentially problematic! she's massively fed up of being a ten tonne tessy now so hopefully the little critter will show his/her face tonight! *touchwood*


----------



## ss1 (11 May 2012)

I know exactly how you feel.  I'm on day 343 today, mare looking much like your one.  She has been bagging up for weeks!

Today we have milk streaming out when she walks and she was desperate to go back to her stable at lunchtime.  Perhaps the flies were annoying her, perhaps the sun has persuaded her that foaling is a good idea and she wants to do it inside.  Who knows....

Good luck!


----------



## caberston (11 May 2012)

ss1 - doesn't sound like you've long to wait! best of luck


----------



## domane (11 May 2012)

I feel for all of you who are watching and waiting.  I've only gone through it once, last month... and luckily she was 5 days early (no "imminent" signs!) and I know how stressed and out-of-sorts I was.  Could never do it annually 

You all have my sympathies and I wish you happy, healthy mums and babes


----------



## ss1 (11 May 2012)

Thanks Caberston - I hope our sleepless nights are over soon and we are both posting pics of healthy baby ones in the next few days.

It's my first and my mare's second, perhaps she knows it's less trouble inside than it is out!


----------



## caberston (11 May 2012)

ss1 said:



			I'm on day 343 today, mare looking much like your one.  She has been bagging up for weeks!
		
Click to expand...




ss1 said:



			It's my first and my mare's second, perhaps she knows it's less trouble inside than it is out!
		
Click to expand...

same! they could be birthing partners! neck-a-neck, who's going to pop first?!


----------



## LilMissy (11 May 2012)

Oh are you having a race?? Can I join in?

My mare is 341 days today but has been threatening for three weeks!! All signs are there and I reckon it may fall out soon anyway! Vet actually phoined me today asking if she'd foaled as saw her a month ago and he couldnt believe that she has 'held' so long! 

I discovered milk testing a couple of weeks ago and its amazing so no sitting up for me! Her calcium level just starting to go up in last few days so excited to see what her reading is this evening! 

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## ss1 (11 May 2012)

Absolutely, birthing partners!

I'll tell her tonight that she's in a race to the finish, that might hurry things up a little.  It's so annoying that all the signs are there and still nothing happens....

The book I have talks about the colour of the milk in relation to the levels of calcium ie, white and opaque as the levels are high.  Madam's milk is white and opaque so I'm hoping that something may happen tonight.

Come on girls........we're all waiting!!!!!

Best of luck everyone, keep us all updated.


----------



## caberston (12 May 2012)

i don't even have milk!


----------



## caberston (12 May 2012)

porky porkster


----------



## Amaranta (12 May 2012)

My mare currently at 358 days 

Very triangular, very soft round her back end and absolutely huge (think goose egg on legs) bagged up but no milk to speak of 

Knackered and stressed


----------



## ElleSkywalker (12 May 2012)

Can I join in? My mare due on Wends (343 days) but is doing nothing, bit of a jelly bum and very small bag but nothing else.  Milk testing with top level of pH and calcium 100 so long long way to go 

Am sure she will be the last of all these waiting mares to go!!


----------



## caberston (13 May 2012)

Amaranta- me too! mines only a couple of days over so i imagine your about to meltdown! ElleSkywalker- join the club!!

started to wax up a bit yesterday afternoon, looking pretty much same this morning:







what do we reckon?


----------



## alfiesmum (13 May 2012)

looking good, elleskywalker and me are having a race too, both due same day  cant wait to hear about all these new babies


----------



## ElleSkywalker (13 May 2012)

Any news anyone?

Black pony has bagged up rapidly today, from hardly anything last night, but giving out fluid, to almost fully bagged up his evening, but giving out no fluid  so I can't test her!

Have turned her out in the orchard for a bit, will try and take more fluid out in a bit but if no joy I guess she will be staying in tonight & full foalwatch duties for me till I can get something out of her!

She does look cute in the orchard, will try & get a picture


----------



## Amaranta (13 May 2012)

No news this end 

It's my birthday tomorrow, maybe she is planning to give me a present 

Day 359 and counting


----------



## ElleSkywalker (13 May 2012)

Happy birthday for tomorrow aramanta, maybe everyones mares will pop and you will get foalies galore for your birthday!

Black pony tonight in orchard, please note dispite a rather good impression she is not a shetland, the grass is very long and has chopped her legs off!







And boobies, they still have a bit of a crease, but about 2/3 times the size of this morning!







Still can't get any fluid out so unable to milk test her, have left her in and stocked up on sweeties for foalwatch tonight just in case, but thinking it is more likely to be end of the week


----------



## caberston (14 May 2012)

anything today?? mine is looking even readier, milk looking much more... milky  vulva also looks to have lengthened a bit too! slight problem is i have a uni exam tomorrow morning and it takes 4 hours to get there. original plan was to go back tonight but im going to stay and leave super early in the morning!


----------



## Amaranta (14 May 2012)

Well it's my birthday and the bleddy mare has decided I don't deserve a pressie from her 

The vet has been to innoculate a couple of others and even he was impressed at the egg on legs, he reckons it will be Wednesday as the sun is going to shine then - here's hoping 

Today is day 360   I am knackered


----------



## caberston (14 May 2012)

happy birthday but how very mean of her  maybe she's going for the belated birthday present approach? 

i think this looks more droopy than yesterday but im not entirely sure what its meant to look like...?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 May 2012)

There is still time for you to get your birthday present amaranta 

Milk tested this am & is pH is coming do slightly but not imminent, black pony currently sleeping flat out in stable, when she wakes up she can go out in the orchard for a potter 

Caberston, looks promising, nice & slack & elongated, I think your mare is planning on making it hard to revise for tomorrow 

Come on foalies!!


----------



## Clippy (14 May 2012)

I'm joining your club! My mare is 350 days, she's very triangular behind, she has oedema between her forelegs, her lady bits are droopy but not as much as ^ that pic. Her bag is getting a bit bigger but teats look quite small. On the very ends of them there is a pin head sized bit of what looks like wax, but you do need a magnifying glass to see it. She looks ragged around her hips due to the weight of the foal giving her a low-slung appearance.
I've got a camera on her and it works on the TV in the house so i'm channel hopping all evening.
It's just so frustrating, she's a maiden mare so no foaling pattern to compare.
Ooooh, excited, frustrated and TIRED!


----------



## rach81 (14 May 2012)

Am addicted to this thread. Feel bait of a fraud though as my mare is only 338 days and I'm already fed up, grumpy and absolutely shattered (have just played midwife to 1200 sheep) . Fingers crossed we all have bundles of joy very shortly . Good luck everyone


----------



## alfiesmum (14 May 2012)

tonight, hot boobies and sloppy poops  no wax but huge udders! everything else in place


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 May 2012)

alfiesmum said:



			tonight, hot boobies and sloppy poops  no wax but huge udders! everything else in place 

Click to expand...

Sounds promising!!

How funny would it be if all these mares went within 24 hours of each other! 

I can but dream.....


----------



## alfiesmum (14 May 2012)

i will share that dream  

think i will just pop along the now , just in case lol x


----------



## LilMissy (14 May 2012)

Only just catching up, sorry guys! You do make me laugh 'egg on legs'.

My girl foaled last night so thinking I have won?!


----------



## alfiesmum (14 May 2012)

LilMissy said:



			Only just catching up, sorry guys! You do make me laugh 'egg on legs'.

My girl foaled last night so thinking I have won?! 

Click to expand...

me not like this game no more!!!!!
went down and all i could hear was banging, there she was bold as brass playing with her ball 

ah well maybe the moro


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 May 2012)

LilMissy said:



			Only just catching up, sorry guys! You do make me laugh 'egg on legs'.

My girl foaled last night so thinking I have won?! 

Click to expand...

Not until you post pictures we need the hope & the cuteness.....


----------



## LilMissy (14 May 2012)

Dark bay colt born last night

Just born






Dried off this morning






HA, now I definately have won!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 May 2012)

And the winner is.....LilMissy!!! *Clap clap clap cheer cheer SPEACCCCCH whistle whistle*

Lovely little chap, does he have a name yet?


----------



## Clippy (15 May 2012)

Ohhhhhh seeing the baby pics makes the frustration and excitement tenfold!

What a strong looking foal!

Back to business - did she wax up? What signs made you aware he was well on the way? I've not bred many, but my mares have all either waxed up and foaled, or waxed up and dripped milk then foaled so I feel like I should be watching for wax because I don't think she can physically look much more "ready"


----------



## Amaranta (15 May 2012)

Gorgeous foal LilMissy, sadly nothing to report here, other than I am even more knackered than yesterday and it is now day 361, the 'Egg' as I have rechristened her is still an egg


----------



## stimpy (15 May 2012)

I'm waiting too... I thought I was a reasonably patient person (with the horses that is, I'm most definitely not patient at work!) but am getting to the bottom of my reserves now.

My mare Jenny was due on the 7th May, she's been bagged up for around three weeks and last night she was leaking small drops of white milk from one teat.  I've been milk testing for  the last three weeks, it's easy to get fluid out of her but there's been no calcium in her milk at all.  Some of her milk drops are a watery white, some are thick yellow, it's weird.

She teased me by lying flat out in the field for 25 minutes last Friday afternoon,  I was watching from the house so as not to disturb her and when I finally decided to go out and see what was going on she got up in the time it took me to walk up the garden.  Monkey!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 May 2012)

Black ponies calcium has shot up to 500, pH still high though so will test later, still thinking end of week for her though


----------



## caberston (16 May 2012)

mine's wax has vanished again.... dont quite understand how that works? still looking droopy behind, wish she'd hurry up!!  

LilMissy- he's a crackin looking chap!

ElleSkywalker- doesn't sound like you've long to wait! il shall await baby pictures with bated breath


----------



## Amaranta (16 May 2012)

Well, stilll no foal, now on day 362 

However, her milk has turned from clear to milky and sweet so this is a sure sign for her that something will happen soon, I bleddy well hope so anyways as I feel I have been waiting for years at this point 

ETA:  I bet it is a colt, boys are always later


----------



## caberston (16 May 2012)

Amaranta said:



			Well, stilll no foal, now on day 362 

However, her milk has turned from clear to milky and sweet so this is a sure sign for her that something will happen soon, I bleddy well hope so anyways as I feel I have been waiting for years at this point 

ETA:  I bet it is a colt, boys are always later
		
Click to expand...


its coming!!  i bet she's going to pop tonight....


----------



## Amaranta (16 May 2012)

caberston said:



			its coming!!  i bet she's going to pop tonight....
		
Click to expand...


Oh I do hope so p- can't take many more sleepless nights, feel like a zombie


----------



## Clippy (17 May 2012)

Well....?

I'm checking this topic constantly for updates. Today is day 353 for us. I'm not doing those tests, just waiting, and waiting, and ...


----------



## Amaranta (17 May 2012)

*sobs* nothing 

Day 363


----------



## caberston (17 May 2012)

Amaranta, this is just getting silly now  you must be just about dead.... what's her milk like now? mine had a tiny bit down her legs last night after being out during the day.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (17 May 2012)

Amaranta said:



			*sobs* nothing 

Day 363 

Click to expand...

Time to get the dyson out..........


----------



## Hanzybaby01 (17 May 2012)

Amaranta said:



			*sobs* nothing 

Day 363 

Click to expand...

Don the gloves, dive in and have a quiet word and tell little foalie your patience is wearing thin


----------



## domane (17 May 2012)

Laydees.... I suggest you try reverse psychology.  Walk around your mares, looking interested and then declare loudly "Nope!  She doesn't look ready to me...."  and see if they defy you!


----------



## alfiesmum (17 May 2012)

i win    

little colt born 1.36am today 

dripping milk yesterday afternoon  the one and only sign of foaling , pics will follow this evening as hubby not seen bubbs yet  

come on little monkeys come out and play

"the DYSON?" so glad your not my mummy ha ha ha ha xx


----------



## caberston (17 May 2012)

im contemplating posting a map in, i think he's taken a wrong turning and might be in need of a bit of navigational assistance...


----------



## ElleSkywalker (17 May 2012)

FoalNav


----------



## caberston (17 May 2012)

ElleSkywalker said:



			FoalNav 

Click to expand...

precisely.


----------



## calon (18 May 2012)

Can i join in please i am waiting for my sec d mare to foal with her first foal she is in foal to our tradtional coloured stallion after trying three seasons with three sec d stallions and no foal decided last year to try her with our own lad and hey presto preggers first try ,so here we are 350 days in she has been looking close for about two weeks all the signs are there huge milk bar dripping at times vulva long and slack quaters loosened and tummy changed shape just hopeing she waxes up prior to birth as the camera bought to moniter her has failed and had to be returned and cant see a replacment getting here on time ive been up through the night checking her for ten days taking turns with my daughter but we are now worn out she seems quit ehappy to hang on .


----------



## Clippy (18 May 2012)

Who's mare has gone the longest so far?

We're day 354 today! I think some in this thread have gone more than me though


----------



## caberston (18 May 2012)

Clippy said:



			Who's mare has gone the longest so far?

We're day 354 today! I think some in this thread have gone more than me though
		
Click to expand...

i think Amaranta is on day 364! that is if the little cherub didnt pop out last night! im only 350


----------



## caberston (18 May 2012)

and Calon- she obviously wanted a coloured baby!! sounds like he's almost cooked so hopefully you won't have too many more sleepless nights!


----------



## stimpy (18 May 2012)

Another exhausting night and still no blimmin' foal!

My girl really started with the wax last night and the wax is still there this morning and growing into nice stalactites.  She also has milk splashes down her back legs so it can't be too much longer can it?

I haven't bothered milk testing today, the milk test said she was super-ready on Tuesday and we're still here 72 hours later.

I've never known if you do dates from first or last covering...  If you take first covering then she's 359 days, last covering she's 351 days today. 

This is a great thread, what would all us expectant and impatient mums do without it?!


----------



## Wagtail (18 May 2012)

Sounds like she's going to pop any minute. Good luck! If it doesn't gross you out, taste the milk. If it's sweet she should foal inside 12 hours.


----------



## caberston (18 May 2012)

stimpy said:



			Another exhausting night and still no blimmin' foal!

My girl really started with the wax last night and the wax is still there this morning and growing into nice stalactites.  She also has milk splashes down her back legs so it can't be too much longer can it?

I haven't bothered milk testing today, the milk test said she was super-ready on Tuesday and we're still here 72 hours later.

I've never known if you do dates from first or last covering...  If you take first covering then she's 359 days, last covering she's 351 days today. 

This is a great thread, what would all us expectant and impatient mums do without it?! 

Click to expand...

surely it can't be too long now!!? mines been waxing, not waxing, waxing, dripping a bit of milk, then nothing, then a bit of wax, then nothing again..... 

to be safe you take the date of the first covering but just have to accept it could be that she took on the last ...


----------



## stimpy (18 May 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Sounds like she's going to pop any minute. Good luck! If it doesn't gross you out, taste the milk. If it's sweet she should foal inside 12 hours.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I forgot about the taste test this morning (must be my foalwatch brain).  Yesterday evening it was just bland but I'll taste it later, thanks for the reminder Wagtail!


----------



## Amaranta (18 May 2012)

Amaranta delivered a big bay colt this morning, sadly he was dead, she had carried him to day 365


----------



## crellow4 (18 May 2012)

When I saw you'd posted Amaranta I clicked hoping that the news was good, I like many people on here have followed your posts for days. I'm so sorry to read about your tragic loss. I really don't know what else to say x


----------



## stimpy (18 May 2012)

Amaranta said:



			Amaranta delivered a big bay colt this morning, sadly he was dead, she had carried him to day 365
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, I am so, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Maesfen (18 May 2012)

So very sorry A, that's tragic.  I hope your mare is alright, have you left him with her so she can grieve naturally?


----------



## caberston (18 May 2012)

Amaranta said:



			Amaranta delivered a big bay colt this morning, sadly he was dead, she had carried him to day 365
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, that's awful for you! I'm so sorry A  

Hope she's alright and big hug


----------



## Amaranta (18 May 2012)

She also retained the placenta and it has only just come out, she is still trying to lick the foal, vet advises leaving the foal in with her until tomorrow, I will gradually start burying him beneath the bedding, vet coming out to wash her out again tomorrow 

Very sad


----------



## ElleSkywalker (18 May 2012)

Massive hugs to you Amaranta, I hope your mare recovers well.  A friends mare had a dummy foal last year (also a big bay colt) and dispite our care bottle feeding colostrum, heat lamps, rugs etc the little guy did not make it. That was heartbreaking enough so can only imagine how you are feeling.

More huge huge hugs, while there are no words that will make you feel better be assured everyone who has read this has thought of you, your mare and the little man and is sending you much, much love and good wishes. RIP little fellow xxxxx


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (18 May 2012)

Amaranta I'm so sorry for your mares and your loss  How awful for both of you   Heartbreaking. Hope you're both okay.


----------



## SKY (18 May 2012)

i am so sorry, i too lost one this year.  its heart breaking.  hope mares ok.  big hugs for you.  so sorry.


----------



## Wagtail (18 May 2012)

Amaranta said:



			Amaranta delivered a big bay colt this morning, sadly he was dead, she had carried him to day 365
		
Click to expand...

Oh no! I am so sorry. Was thinking of you only this morning and how long you had been waiting. What awful news.


----------



## Clippy (18 May 2012)

Amaranta i'm absolutely gutted for you. God knows how you and your mare are feeling


----------



## Amaranta (18 May 2012)

Thanks so much everyone, have been in a bit of a bubble all day, feeling tired and emotional now, although Amaranta is quite bright and eating well, she is still going to check the foal every now and then but seems to be less interested, hopefully by tomorrow she will have accepted that he has gone and we will be able to bury him.

This is the first foal I have lost and I have to say it is not an experience I would want to go through again in a hurry


----------



## crellow4 (18 May 2012)

I had a still born foal 3 years ago - the whole experience was horrendous. My mare went on to foster a foal so we milked her until a suitable foal could be found. She was still very interested in her dead baby for the 3 days it took to find her foster baby.


----------



## tallyho! (18 May 2012)

Amaranta said:



			Amaranta delivered a big bay colt this morning, sadly he was dead, she had carried him to day 365
		
Click to expand...

Hugs to you Amaranta, so sad. Hope Mum ok xxxx


----------



## Asha (18 May 2012)

So very sorry for you and mum, cant imagine how your both feeling. Big hugs for you both.


----------



## Mega (18 May 2012)

Big big hugs, we had a dead foal last year & although my mare is fine now I feel your pain. Take care of your mare & yourself xxx


----------



## alfiesmum (19 May 2012)

so sorry to hear this news A.

i cant begin to imagine how your feeling, hope your mare is ok and you can get through the nightmare together, massive hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calon (19 May 2012)

Amaranta so gutted for you and your poor mare what can we say sorry hun hugs x


----------



## Amaranta (19 May 2012)

Again thanks everyone, the kindness of strangers is a wonderful thing.

The vet has been and washed Amaranta out again this morning, she seems to be very clean and things are getting back to normal.  We took the foal away as she was eating her breakfast and she did not make a fuss, checked out where he had been but did not seem upset.  I was a little bit worried about mastitis so we have her on a five day course of Norodin just in case.

The vet cannot believe how large this foal was but otherwise he looked very normal.  I could have a pm done, but to me this would not bring him back and he will still be dead.

Still a little wobbly today but the other horses need looking after so in their own way they are helping too.  I suspect A will get over this quicker than I will, I have been very lucky in the past and never lost a foal before so perhaps my turn had come.  It is painful and at the moment I don't ever want to breed again, I am sure I will change my mind at some point but it is still too raw to even contemplate.  

Please excuse my ramblings, but writing it down is helping me get my head around it.


----------



## cruiseline (19 May 2012)

So sorry for your loss Amaranta, it is always heartbreaking when this happens. 

(((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Elsbells (19 May 2012)

This horrible news, truely heartbreaking.

Life can be so cruel sometimes and my heart goes out to you A. 

(((((hugs))))))


----------



## stimpy (19 May 2012)

I spent yesterday sick with nerves after Amaranta's tragedy. What a stark reminder of the lows that come with the highs.

However, I am delighted to bring some good news to this thread and tell you that my girl produced a beautifully chestnut filly at 2am today.  After the difficulties of her pregnancy seeing her with her baby feels like a double delight


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 May 2012)

Congratulations Stimpy.


----------



## Clippy (19 May 2012)

I think my mare might pop tonight, she's day 355 and had a bit of wax on one boob this morning...


----------



## veronica22 (19 May 2012)

I'm so sorry. Heartbreaking news.


----------



## Cherrygarden (19 May 2012)

So sorry to read your news Amaranta, there are no words but ramble on and write down anything you need to, such a long journey with so much invested in it for you and your mare : (


----------



## caberston (20 May 2012)

glad your mare is well Amaranta, thats one thing at least. 

stimpy- pictures??!


----------



## alfiesmum (20 May 2012)

i have eventually  put my pics up


----------



## caberston (21 May 2012)

sugar delivered a big colt last night at 11.30pm  he came out fine, but had rather wobbly legs so after trying for a while to stand up he started to give up. cue me picking the big bug*er up and holding him for about 3 years while he finally worked out what he was meant to do with his mouth (sugar was very well behaved and just stood nickering at him and trying to shove him (a bit too firmly!) in the right direction), by which point i was ready to keel over!! he eventually managed to get his balance and wobbled himself around the stable and UNDER mummy a few times  he's a bit down on his fetlocks so he struggled to sit down again once he was up, sugar started to get a bit impatient and tried to bite his legs off at the knee (she was only trying to help), he managed to lower himself part way down and then did a bit of a 'TIMBERRRR' motion  at this point i left them too it for a while. went out again a couple of hours later and he seemed to be getting the hang of getting up and down by himself (in a fashion  )  oh and i forgot to mention- he spent the first half an hour of his life with me thinking he was a filly (oops)!!!!

anyone else had experience of foalies that are down on their fetlocks? 

and piccies (because he's really very cute!)































ideas for names would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 May 2012)

He is lovely


----------



## Bennions Field (21 May 2012)

he's finally arrived, been watching the post for ages, hopeing that the little one would arrive safely and he was certainly worth the wait   super mare by the way too 

my little filly was a little down on her fetlocks when she was born, she soon straightened up after a couple of days of very controlled turnout for 20-30 mins at a time, within a week you would have never known she looked perfectly normal, and now as a yearling she's continued to develop as normal and is just as she should be.

enjoy the next few days, i'm sure you will waste away many an hour just watching and enjoying   i know i did, and still do for that matter, cant believe its been 12 months already !


----------



## Fools Motto (22 May 2012)

''Forrest'' - as in Gump... trying to get his legs to work before he starts to run!!
Lovely smart looking chap!


----------



## caberston (22 May 2012)

Bennions Field said:



			he's finally arrived, been watching the post for ages, hopeing that the little one would arrive safely and he was certainly worth the wait   super mare by the way too 

my little filly was a little down on her fetlocks when she was born, she soon straightened up after a couple of days of very controlled turnout for 20-30 mins at a time, within a week you would have never known she looked perfectly normal, and now as a yearling she's continued to develop as normal and is just as she should be.

enjoy the next few days, i'm sure you will waste away many an hour just watching and enjoying   i know i did, and still do for that matter, cant believe its been 12 months already !
		
Click to expand...




Fools Motto said:



			''Forrest'' - as in Gump... trying to get his legs to work before he starts to run!!
Lovely smart looking chap!
		
Click to expand...

thank you both  

BF- thanks, im hoping mine will just come up by themselves over the nest few days. he's rather big for her (!) so i expect he was quite cramped in there! just got  a spot of unfolding to do


----------



## caberston (22 May 2012)

ElleSkywalker said:



			He is lovely 

Click to expand...

he is isn't he  thank you


----------



## SpottyTB (22 May 2012)

Congrats, he's gorgeous!


----------



## caberston (22 May 2012)

SpottyTB said:



			Congrats, he's gorgeous! 

Click to expand...


thank you  meant to be revising for uni exams but i cant stop playing with him!


----------



## Cherrygarden (22 May 2012)

Lovely pictures, no idea for names though, what should they include or are you just after a stable name?
With regards the fetlocks I'd agree they will come up on their own usually but it can help to get some of the foaling bed out if it is very deep to help them get about and after intense reading last year after stud next door had one with proper flexural issues at the front coupled with being very down at the back reading internet and book seemed to suggest there may be a link with not enough mineral uptake in the mare during pregnancy(certainly true with this one the mare was half starved when they bought her 7 mnths gone) contributing to the flexural problems and that giving a mineral drench to the foal may help them perk up and let down the relevant structures. May be worth a go if he doesn't strengthen up but I am sure he will.
Congratulations : )


----------



## alfiesmum (22 May 2012)

congrats   it too fell for the What are you? problem, took an hour for both myself and a friend to realise i had a colt,(now its extremely obvious-he is like his father  )

vet reckons lots of people make mistakes lol xx

he looks gorgeous xxxxx
and yes they play havock with your schedule! i havent touched a hoover all week   go out to yard and sit there all day and night lol x


----------



## caberston (24 May 2012)

alfiesmum said:



			congrats   it too fell for the What are you? problem, took an hour for both myself and a friend to realise i had a colt,(now its extremely obvious-he is like his father  )

vet reckons lots of people make mistakes lol xx

he looks gorgeous xxxxx
and yes they play havock with your schedule! i havent touched a hoover all week   go out to yard and sit there all day and night lol x
		
Click to expand...

he's a right little character  he loves to play, mummy loves it when i go babysit because it means she gets a bit of peace and quiet!


----------



## Wagtail (24 May 2012)

He's gorgeous. The foal at my yard was down on his fetlocks behind. He was kept in for a couple of days and then had limited turnout. Four weeks later he is absolutely fine and out 24/7.


----------



## caberston (24 May 2012)

Wagtail said:



			He's gorgeous. The foal at my yard was down on his fetlocks behind. He was kept in for a couple of days and then had limited turnout. Four weeks later he is absolutely fine and out 24/7.
		
Click to expand...

thanks Wagtail  he's opened up and looking a lot better already, vet's up tomorrow anyway so going to have a peek at him and see what he thinks. we've kept him in so far but hopefully he shouldn't have to be in too much longer. he seems to manage fine hooning around the stable now!


----------



## Maesfen (24 May 2012)

So glad he's here at last, congratulations, looks like a nice boy.

Can I just butt in and advise you to take the haynet out completely, just feed her from the floor as they are known for playing and leaping about, would be dreadful if he got hooked up on it; I've known of several foals to have died because of haynets; what's a bit of lost hay compared to your foal?


----------



## caberston (24 May 2012)

Maesfen said:



			So glad he's here at last, congratulations, looks like a nice boy.

Can I just butt in and advise you to take the haynet out completely, just feed her from the floor as they are known for playing and leaping about, would be dreadful if he got hooked up on it; I've known of several foals to have died because of haynets; what's a bit of lost hay compared to your foal?
		
Click to expand...

thanks Maesfen  good point about the haynet, il take it out.


----------



## TJP (24 May 2012)

Lovely foals. We are only on day 307. Poor girl is fat, hot and uncomfortable.


----------



## stimpy (24 May 2012)

caberston said:



			stimpy- pictures??!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry caberston, I did post some pictures but in another thread.  Of course I am only too happy to post pictures here too 

Meeting Mum:







A couple of hours old:







Out on day two, zooming from the start:







Look Mum I can trot just like you:







Chilling on day two:


----------



## caberston (25 May 2012)

stimpy - I LOVE!  how cute?!!


----------



## stimpy (25 May 2012)

caberston said:



			stimpy - I LOVE!  how cute?!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I can't disagree, she is pretty cute 

A villain already though!


----------

